# Miley Cyrus: Imagewandel geht in die nächste Runde



## Mandalorianer (25 Aug. 2010)

*Miley Cyrus: Imagewandel geht in die nächste Runde*


Dass Teenie-Star Miley Cyrus mit Demi Moore vor der Kamera steht, ist schon länger bekannt. Doch jetzt erst sind verruchte Details ans Licht gekommen. Fans und Eltern aufgepasst! Miley verliert in „LOL: Laughing Out Loud” nicht nur ihre Jungfräulichkeit. Sie setzt noch einiges oben drauf.

Miley schlüpft in die Rolle der schlüpfrigen Lola und perfektioniert so ihr neu gewonnenes Bad Girl-Image. Die 17-Jährige spricht im Film unaufhörlich über Sex, raucht Marihuana und küsst ihre zwei besten Freundinnen auf den Mund. Als Disney-Star setzt sie damit jetzt mehr denn je ihren Ruf aufs Spiel.

Doch Miley wittert offenbar Chancen, als Schauspielerin endlich ernst genommen zu werden. Die Kritiken zu ihrem letzten Streifen fielen grottenschlecht aus . Jetzt, an der Seite von Demi Moore, wagt sie mehr denn je. Als Lola ihrer Mutter das Ergebnis ihres “Brazilian Waxing” zeigt – erwidert diese: „Ich lasse nicht zu, dass du ein Porno-Star wirst.“

Ob Miley bewusst ist, welches Risiko sie mit dieser neuen Rolle eingeht? Bei Eltern und Fans klingelten schon die Alarmglocken, als der „Hannah-Montana-Star“ in knappe Bühnenoutfits schlüpfte …

*Wir warten gespannt auf den Film 

Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Q (26 Aug. 2010)

soll ihre besten Freundinnen gleich mitbringen  :thx:


----------



## Punisher (26 Aug. 2010)

Das ist heutzutage die einzige Möglichkeit, in Hollywood als Künstler ernst genommen. Schon in jungen Jahren mit jeder Menge Produzenten und wichtigen Leuten ins Bett hüpfen, freizügig sein, dann klappts auch mit der Karriere (zumindest ist man in den Klatschspalten)


----------

